# Fishermen fight off shark-stealing croc



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 30, 2010)

*Published On:* 1-29-2010
*Source:* msn

Video in the link!

A video has emerged of a group of fishermen in the Northern Territory fighting off a crocodile who tried to steal a shark they caught. 

The footage, posted on YouTube last month by the Cape Don Barramundi Fishing Lodge, shows one of the men on a boat struggling with the shark on the end of his line. 

He eventually wrestles the shark up onto the beach alongside the boat and his friends help him drag the huge fish up onto the sand. 

But the men are soon caught by surprise when a cheeky crocodile swims up to the shore and tries to steal their prize catch. 

Not quite so ready to give up the battle, one of the men quickly hits the crocodile on the head with a fishing rod. 

Defeated, the salt-water beast scurries back into water and swims away. 

The men then gingerly pose for a group photo behind the shark.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 30, 2010)

hahahahahahahahaAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHA*HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAAHAHA*


----------



## gecko-mad (Jan 30, 2010)

Hooglabah said:


> hahahahahahahahaAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHA*HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAAHAAHAHA*



Took the words right out of my mouth! :lol:


----------



## matty1 (Jan 30, 2010)

i saw that on the news then the guy hit the poor croc over the head.....


----------



## Stewydead (Jan 30, 2010)

wish the croc came back when they were posing.


----------



## porkosta (Jan 31, 2010)

Would of been funnier if the croc actully took the shark and left them with nothing.

Then they really could use the "it got away" line


----------



## townsvillepython (Jan 31, 2010)

not to steal your thread omg sharks have a hard life [video=youtube;2jkExrrm_sQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jkExrrm_sQ[/video]


----------

